# Snow in Forecast on Mt. Washington



## SnowRider (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USNH0154?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared

Next week looking like Mt. Washington could see some snow showers! It's coming


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I've got high expections for a stellar snow season this year. We are waaaaaaaaay overdue for considerable dumpage in NE PA.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2008)

Where'd you get that? I scoured http://www.mountwashington.org/weather and couldn't find any references to snow yet. No teasing, it's not fair!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 20, 2008)

Damn weather people need to stop teasing us by putting snow in the 10-day forecast then taking it out.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 20, 2008)

I swear it was there in plain print. Snow Showers and then Snow/Rain showers. Moe Ghoul will back me up!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 20, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> I swear it was there in plain print. Snow Showers and then Snow/Rain showers. Moe Ghoul will back me up!



I saw it too.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 20, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> I swear it was there in plain print. Snow Showers and then Snow/Rain showers. Moe Ghoul will back me up!



Sweet avatar.:razz:


----------

